# oreo wont stop bitin and has red dry skin



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

i have had oreo for 4 days now and im trying to tame him as i bought him from a pet shop and they hadnt handled him much from he was born as he nips. they told me nips before i bought him but i had to take him because i didnt think anyone else would and they weren't kept in very nice conditions. i have been taking him out and holdig him every night to try to get him used to me, at first he was ok a bit nervous but came out of his ball and walked about, but now everytime hes on my hand he bites me and its really painful he grips on and pulls the skin. he has drew blood a few times now and im starting to dread taking him out.

he has had red skin under his belly and around his legs and bum, he was kept on pine bedding in the store but i have him on fleece blankets now, do you think that could cause it? i think it might be hurting him to hold him so that may be causing him to bite. any suggestions would be great!


----------



## Bee (Feb 7, 2011)

i dont have a hedgehog yet but have read on here several times before that they will nip your hands because of the way they smell. maybe like food, lotion or perfume, have you tried washing your hands before you handle him? hopefully someone with experience comes along to help you out !


----------



## MoonBean (Feb 22, 2011)

I saw someone say red skin around the belly and legs can be an infection. I would take him to a vet and have him checked, just to be safe. If he hurts or is uncomfortable he will bite.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

aw frig ok will do 2maro was hoping it was just because of his bedding, don't want it to be anything serious


----------



## Olympia (Aug 4, 2010)

I think it's possible it's only irritation caused by the pine bedding or urine if they didn't change is bedding often enough. A vet will be able to confirm what it is. 

For the biting, all I can suggest is to wash your hands with unscented soap and keep them away from his face. Maybe try to pick him up with a blanket so your hands are protected from his teeth.


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

I just replied to your other thread. Being on pine, it could be an irritation from that. Have you given him a bath since taking him off the pine?


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

i havnt bathed him yet im scred to incase he drowns or something


----------



## Nancy (Aug 22, 2008)

You only need about an inch of water and make sure there is something in the bottom of the sink so he doesn't slide around. Make certain the water is warm, not hot. Check it with your wrist or elbow. Keep him warm afterward so he doesn't catch a chill.


----------



## danni (Feb 28, 2011)

ok will bath him 2maro after he sees the vet. he is going to hate me doing all this to him


----------



## Lilysmommy (Jan 7, 2009)

danni said:


> ok will bath him 2maro after he sees the vet. he is going to hate me doing all this to him


But it'll feel great once you get things cleared up and settled! Seeing a healthy hog that you helped to make feel better is a wonderful thank you.


----------

